# Pfshooter's



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

After watching DGUI's YouTube videos I decided to try my hand at his original pfshooter. Hobby Lobby had the birch plywood in stock so here we go. Also, tried a can opener version and, while I was at it, I tried another one shaped to my hand grip, an I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet pickles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


Thanks! I'd like to experiment with how small the fork can be and still be practical.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

catburn said:


> Sweet pickles


Thanks!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Trying out the pf's in the backyard I experienced my first fork hit. That'll wake you up!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I posted some photos of the custom pf to YouTube. You can check it out at:


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice shooters and nice pictures...very nice workmanship


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice ,the one in u tube vid is awesome !


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


Thanks! I'd like to experiment with how small the fork can be and still be practical.
[/quote]

me too








all your forks is cool


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


Thanks! I'd like to experiment with how small the fork can be and still be practical.
[/quote]alot of us have done that already, our findings were that no fork at all is needed, flat shooters!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

kooniu said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


Thanks! I'd like to experiment with how small the fork can be and still be practical.
[/quote]

me too








all your forks is cool
[/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


Thanks! I'd like to experiment with how small the fork can be and still be practical.
[/quote]alot of us have done that already, our findings were that no fork at all is needed, flat shooters!
[/quote]

That's what I get for taking so long to get into slingshots... I'm behind on the learning curve!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


Thanks! I'd like to experiment with how small the fork can be and still be practical.
[/quote]alot of us have done that already, our findings were that no fork at all is needed, flat shooters!
[/quote]

That's what I get for taking so long to get into slingshots... I'm behind on the learning curve!
[/quote]curve? its still evolving!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I REALLY love the one on the right! It's quite amazing!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Setarip said:


> I REALLY love the one on the right! It's quite amazing!


I love working with wood and have especially enjoyed working with the Brazilian Jatoba.

These are all from the same supply which was a delivery pallet.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice work..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

First one from Right!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

newconvert said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice work..


Thanks, I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice work, I love my PFS.
Philly


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> very nice work, i like the one you shaped to your hand the best!


I posted a new video today with some details at


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Paw Paw Sailor your a Master Pickle Fork Maker.

Beautiful work.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Trying out the pf's in the backyard I experienced my first fork hit. That'll wake you up!


Pouch Tweaking will fix that.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> Paw Paw Sailor your a Master Pickle Fork Maker.
> 
> Beautiful work.


You are too kind... I just wish I could shoot them half as well as you do!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> Trying out the pf's in the backyard I experienced my first fork hit. That'll wake you up!


Pouch Tweaking will fix that.[/quote]

I am still getting used to twisting the pouch as I pull back. Also, noticed improvement in hitting the target using intuitive method rather than aiming. I still haven't figured out how to aim when shooting full butterfly... When I get frustrated shooting, I just go make another fork!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out this Brazilian Ebony pfshooter...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Check out this Brazilian Ebony pfshooter...


WOW! Now that is beautiful wood, the symmetry looks right and very inovative with the thumb Stop and finger grooves. When I get back to LC there is a pkg waiting for me and I think it might be a PFShooter from you.
Can hardly wait.
Your videos demonstrate an excellence in wood working I have not seen before.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I made three new forks this morning; two hickory and a new pfshooter in Brazilian Ebony. You can see them at:


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the designs.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Paw, your work is absolutely fantastic. Vary, very nice craftsmanship


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks! I'm running out of places to hang slingshots... Christmas had better hurry up so I can get these things to the grandkids...


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hey, adopt me as a grandkid...don't wait for Christmas


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very sweet!

Muy coquetas las canijas


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Hey, adopt me as a grandkid...don't wait for Christmas


Got nine already... Can't afford anymore, but thanks for the offer... lol...


----------

